# My Gearing-up-for-summer Haul! NARS, Bobbi Brown + more



## alka1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I went in to Nordstrom early this morning to pick up a few things. I was originally going to get BB's new illuminating bronzers, but instead opted for her regular bronzer at the last minute.. I also received a few things from Sephora and QVC in the mail. I bought the South Beach and Portofino multiples two weeks ago - everything else I got today. let me know if you have questions about any of the products - i'd be glad to help

All pics are clickable!

​

1. Supersize Spackle primer by Laura Geller
2. Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder - Medium 
3. NARS Irresistiblement Bronzer​

​

4. NARS Copacabana Multiple
5. NARS South Beach Multiple
6. NARS Malaysia Multiple Bronzer
7. NARS Portofino Multiple​
​

8. philosophy Amazing Grace shower gel _Deluxe Sample_
9. LORAC TANtalizer Baked Bronzer _Deluxe Sample_​


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 2, 2009)

ONE of those pics would count as a haul for me. 

Does that NARS bronzer come with a pad or is that just protection? Sorry for the nooby question, I've never bought bronzer before.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jun 2, 2009)

Drooling at the multiples. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 2, 2009)

Lovely haul and I love the pictures haha


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jun 2, 2009)

great hall.. even greater background.. drooool...


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah I love the background as well. If you're not a photographer you should consider it.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments!

RedRibbon: the white pad is actually a very thin sponge applicator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or at least that's what I think it is... I doubt it'll get much use though, I will be using my brush instead.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_Yeah I love the background as well. If you're not a photographer you should consider it._

 
wow, thanks so much for the compliments! i'm not a pro photographer, i just enjoy taking pictures


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 3, 2009)

It looks like your makeup went on a beach vacation!  Too cute, and great haul!    Have you used the amazing grace shower gel yet?  do you like it?  also, how does the LG primer compare to other primers? (I find smashbox to be too thick or something, it bugs me...)


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_

wow, thanks so much for the compliments! i'm not a pro photographer, i just enjoy taking pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well it looks like photos from Victoria's Secret magazine. The way the water rippling and the shadows from the products... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B2T, I wanted to try some NARS products so bad, but I promised no more Make-up...


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Jun 4, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures!  Did you take these outside in natural lighting?  Also...hows Spackle for oily skin?  Awesome haul!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

the background makes the products look even yummier. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely haul!


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

Not only is that a great haul, but those are great photos!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks again for all the comments! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_Gorgeous pictures!  Did you take these outside in natural lighting?  Also...hows Spackle for oily skin?  Awesome haul!_

 
yep, these were taking outside in natural lighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was so hot out, almost 90 degrees.. for a second I was considering going back inside and forgetting about the haul pics. i was melting out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd say the spackle primer is great for all skin types. it isn't exactly for very dry skin nor is it for very oily skin. it's pretty much neutral - it doesn't mattify nor is it overly moisturizing. I love it because other primers would make my skin too dry, while others were too creamy. Because I have oily skin that is dry at the surface, i can skip moisturizer and just apply the primer. it works great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_Well it looks like photos from Victoria's Secret magazine. The way the water rippling and the shadows from the products... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




B2T, I wanted to try some NARS products so bad, but I promised no more Make-up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw thanks, i'm not too familiar with the victorias secret magazine but thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_It looks like your makeup went on a beach vacation! Too cute, and great haul!   Have you used the amazing grace shower gel yet?  do you like it?  also, how does the LG primer compare to other primers? (I find smashbox to be too thick or something, it bugs me...)_

 
thanks! 

no, I haven't used my shower gel yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is finals week for me so i've been really busy. I will try it out this weekend and report back! i'm looking forward to trying out 

the spackle primer feels like a light gel-lotion. It's silicone-based but doesn't have the slippery silicone consistency other primers have. it creates a really smooth base and feels really good on the skin, giving a slight cooling effect. because it is lightly hydrating, i find that I don't have to moisturize underneath. I have oily skin and this doesn't make me any oilier. I love it!


----------



## mern (Jun 4, 2009)

I LOVE your background and whole setup! Amazing...


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow great haul! 

Spackle didn't work for me


----------



## alka1 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Wow great haul! 

Spackle didn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aw sorry it didn't work for you. what primer do you use? I tried almost 10 different primers before finally settling on this one. I guess the only thing I don't like about the spackle is the pump! it's a weird airless pump but i guess i'll just have to get used to it.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_I LOVE your background and whole setup! Amazing..._

 
thanks!


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 5, 2009)

love your choice of NARS multiples, enjoy!


----------



## JStarJStar (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, it was very helpful!  (Weird, but there is no "thanks" button for me to press on this page......)


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

cool haul and i love ur pics makes them look even better!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

Oooh wow, great haul, enjoy!


----------

